# Anyone have cryo-cautery (sp?) on your cervix?



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a friend who had this and had an extreemley long labor with no dialation for 48 hours & then things progressed "normally" if you will. She was wondering if that was related to scar tissue & if the next birth could be the same or a bit smoother. I know you never can tell, but anyone have multiple birth experiences after that procedure? Tell me how it was for you.


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

Amanda,

I almost had to have a procedure on my cervix for removal of pre-cancerous cells (instead I had laser vaporization on my vaginal side-wall) and did a lot of research on what you just described. I believe that it is called cervical stenosis and can occur after any trauma to the cervix (that would cause scar tissue).

Here is a bit of info on it: http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/....html#Stenotic

I have heard that once the scar tissue is broken with the 1st birth after the procedure, there shouldnt be a problem with it in subsequent births. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

I had a freezing done, as opposed to the LEEP, because it was decided to be more safe for the health of the cervix. There was concernt he LEEP could cause or lead to an incomplete cervix, and while a natrual birth would still be totally possible, the doc agreed with us that the lesions in questions could be dealth with by freezing, so as not to take an unncessary risk.

this being said.

I am still getting bad paps, and I have had 3 more biospies since then (all while pregany) and i have a new small lesion. So it looks like we will be doing something sometime again.

I have not yet given birth (EDD 11/22) so I can not say how all this has effected the cervix.

I, personally, was assured that scar tissue would not be an issue; and was in fact one of the resons for the MD suggesting the freezing over the LEEP. Of course, that doesn't mean the doc was correct, or that very body responds the same was (as we know they don't).

Guess i don't have anything to add.

Could the failure to open have beens oemthing else? Even her fear that it would not open due to scar tissue might be enough to stop the process?just thinking, sorry i have nothing to share

Aimee


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks ladies for your input. She labored at home for over 2 days before transfering to the hospital for pit. After a while, it seemed to her something "broke" and then everything went along just fine. Her main concerns were for future births, but from what I was reading from the provided link, future births should be unaffected which would be great. We'll see I guess


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

There were some other factors that may have slowed the labor - He was high in my pelvis (prolly due to his tight nuchal cord), he was also OP *and* asynclitic. But, for the first 48 hours of labor the midwife, then the nurses and the doc all said that my cervical os felt "tight, like a rubber band" instead of mushy. I was 36 weeks and 5 days when labor started (and 37 weeks and 1 day when it ended) so that too could have had something to do with it- since it was my water breaking then herbs to help speed it up. My cervix may not have been ready. My fear could have been a factor- I hate to think it, but it might be true. My dialation really started after the epidural that I ended up getting (at 52 hours of labor) broke and wore off and I started using visualization to get through the cx.
I do think that the scar tissue had something to do with it, but there were a lot of other factors to slow me down.

Thanks, Amanda for posting this for me, and thanks for all your responses so far. I hope for more.
I really really really really realllllllllllly want my next baby to come at home- I'm tearing up right now thinking of it. I know that I am going to take vitamin E throughout my pg next time (my sis says that it helps make the amnion stronger), also I will take EPO. I am going to be much more attentive to my posture and I will do many more excercises and get chiropractic adj. to help with ideal fetal positioning. I will also use visualization right from the get go. I'm sure that personal affirmations won't hurt as well. It would be so cool if I could go unassisted next time. . .

That was long,

Laura


----------



## lilsishomemade (Feb 12, 2005)

Laura, I've had cryo done twice on my cervix. Both of my labors have been quick--first one was 7 1/2 hours long and second one was 12 hours (they induced me two weeks early, so I feel this is really fast considering I wasn't even close to ready--I also think it's great since a lot of people who go through this scenario end up wth a c-section). Just keep in mind with your next one that each pregnancy is different, each delivery is different. Just because that happened to you last time, doesn't mean it will this time. I had a horrible pregnancy, a lot of hemmorrhaging, a lot of *very* close calls, I was on bedrest, etc, but I know this won't happen this time-I'm going to have a different experience. You are making a lot of descisions that are going to effect you positively.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

Synchro246

I had a similar experience- I had cryo done a year before my son was conceived and never thought twice about it- was never told this could cause any problems with childbirth even though I specifically asked about possible implications on pregnancy and birth









I was set for a great labor- I was already 90% effaced and 1cm dilated at 38 weeks...a couple days later labor started- my son was perfectly positioned way down in the pelvis and anterior, my water broke with the first strong contractions, I had intense contractions 1 minute long, 1-2 minutes apart for almost the entire labor and yet I dilated extra slowly and my midwife had to break up the adhesions/ scar tissue (ouch!) before I could dilate past 4 cm! I still progressed slowly and stalled again at 8 cm- my midwife was really concerned at this point since I had been having such intense contractions and still not dilating. I considered transport to the hospital at this point- but my midwife said I might try to push and see if that would break up the adhesions enough for me to push the baby past what cervix I had left. It worked! I ended up having my son at home and I feel my birth experience was positive, but I know and my midwife agrees that my labor would have been much shorter and easier had it not been for the scar tissue.

But my midwife said that because I did end up giving birth vaginally, all the scar tissue had been broken up and I would have no problems with my cervix in future births!!!









I hate the Dr.s for not informing me of this risk I was taking with my body- I make it my mission to tell women I know and on MDC that cryo is a lot more serious than they make it out to be- the sad part is that there are so many things you can do to help the cervix heal from abnormal/ precancerous cells. Dr. Christiane Northrup has a great section on non-surgical alternative treatments in her book "Women's Bodies, Women's Wisdom"

as a side note- LOTS of women's pap's come back abnormal during pregnancy and then return to normal a few months after the birth. I wouldn't even bother with biopsies, discussing treatment until well after the birth.


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

Kind of OT....

Before I switched from the CNM's to the LM with my last son, my pap came back "high risk HPV + " and they were freaking out (I was not trusting these people for a number of other reasons at this point & switched before even giving that any thought - I had a lot else going on) They wanted to repeat it twice & I had the same thing happen with my first pregnancy & was not inclined to repeat it - it was no fun the first time! I never did, and all other paps have been normal, so go figure. I'm glad nobody ever tried to talk me into that. Who knows what I would have done. I feel a bit better informed now, so thanks to the PP fot the quip about the unreliable pregnant pap







That has definatley been my experience too.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

no problem!


----------

